# Lettuce



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

What is the difference between iceberg lettuce and romaine?

As far as I gathered iceberg is the heads of lettuce and romaine is the long stalky things. Is this the difference? (I realize the actual lettuce is different but I meant appearance wise)

I figured this would be a good place to ask....


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i suppose the best way to think of it is if they were animals they would be different breeds.... iceburg lettuce has opiotes in it and has very little nutritional value to it


----------

